# how to do make-up/hair to be a hoe for halloween



## whynotgrrl666 (Oct 13, 2003)

try a big hair 80's do .poofy on top teased and curled high. curled under bangs too much hair spray.

the world is a vampyr


----------



## Xandon (Sep 22, 2003)

go to google.ca and click on "images search" and type "Christina Agueliara"...

it will help you out immensely!

*whispers* btw, a hoe is a garden tool....

"a pumpkin tree!"
"NOO! A Halloween Tree!"


----------

